# How Will The Tivo Service Stop?



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Only a few hours now to go so time for a poll to guess how the end will happen...

EDIT:


> As 4 But It Bricks Upgraded Discs


refers to the previous poll question but the software update bricks any upgraded large Tivo disk.

Automan.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Question is, anybody who has an upgraded disc, is probably also the kind of person that will pull the plug on the connections to TiVo no later than today...


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Quite a few users have used different numbers for their daily call, and those are UUNET numbers not in TiVo's direct control. Not sure if the main one is a TiVo or UUNET number.

So I suspect (3) : No more guide data, together with a final "So long and thanks for all the fish" message.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

I suspect dial up users will get a message saying the service has closed but nothing nasty, then after a couple of weeks the line will be disconnected, after which time any UK series ones connecting via network may be disabled, but hopefully all will be on the AltEPG by then anyway.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I reckon the dialup numbers will go off and the EPG and/or clock servers too.

I've just unplugged the network lead from mine following a successful call this morning.
It was the quickest way to stop any potential hassle before I set it up for the AltEPG at some point. 
I know I could have changed the default gateway with nic_config and rebooted but I can just plug the lead back in when I need network access and as long as it doesn't coincide with a scheduled call it won't need any other effort. It was seeing 90 days of uptime in the Daily Mail that did it 
Gosh that sounds lazy


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

Technically, most of those options will probably happen...

First the "*Dialup Number Will Stop Working*" which means "*No More Updated Guide Data*" and "*Network Or Dialup Calls Fail To Find Server"*.

Then there may or may not be a "*Software Update To Change Tivo Operation*" (but doubt it, as we've not had any software update for what, roughly 10 years?)

Hopefully it won't "*Brick Upgraded Discs*" and finally "*Account Status Set To Closed*"

All a bit depressing, isn't it!


----------



## regdor (Jun 22, 2006)

Two weeks ago i bought the Humax and pulled the phone out of Tivo so i no longer care!! When we have watched the "Now Playing" backlog Tivo will be skipped. Apart from upgrading the hard drive twice it is a plain old Tivo, no internet access. I really cannot be bothered investigating Altepg despite loving Tivo.

The Humax manual is rubbish and we have spent two weeks trying to work out what the hell the logic is behind some of the software design. (design is too kind a word, really a group of techie kids threw everything at it just because they could. No one ever asked what the end user wanted to do in "normal" life.)

To be fair the Humax has features the Tivo did not have and IMHO it gives a better picture than Sky/Tivo but worse sound. As i will only have one box instead of two it is also a neater solution. I am sure a modern Tivo would thrash the pants off the Humax but such is life!
Anyway good luck to those who persist in trying to keep Tivo series 1 alive and thanks to all the posters over the years. I rarely posted but often dipped into the forum to see what was going on. The knowledge and enthusiame shown, and fair minded arguments put forward were a pleasure to read.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Er, you realise all you have to do is type a phone number into a box in settings?


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't skip the TiVo !!! Someone on here will take it off your hands.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

regdor said:


> I really cannot be bothered investigating Altepg despite loving Tivo.
> .


 but its just a number change in the dial prefix box during the guided setup and away you go again :up: 

Currently the number is a little errrr over loaded  mainly due to all the TiVos needing a full EPG download again, like the first time you ever fired up TiVo, once its done that then its back down to the normal 5-10min call time 

Furball


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I predict at 6pm tonight, there will be a TiVo Rapture, where our TiVos will rip free from their TV sets and drift up into TiVo Heaven, leaving Sky+ units to burn in telly hell.


----------



## michael401 (May 20, 2011)

^ Add it to the poll, i wanna vote for that one


----------



## abaker (Feb 9, 2006)

My daily call completed normally at "Wednesday 1st Jun at 00:31" and I now have guide data to "Monday 20th Jun 2011". I'm unplugging now, and will configure AltEPG in the next week or two. <RANT>I'm having absolute HELL getting VM to install at my house, despite many calls to their customer service team. Incompetent fools is being generous to the 9 people I've spoken to so far.</RANT>


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

abaker said:


> My daily call completed normally at "Wednesday 1st Jun at 00:31" and I now have guide data to "Monday 20th Jun 2011". I'm unplugging now, and will configure AltEPG in the next week or two. <RANT>I'm having absolute HELL getting VM to install at my house, despite many calls to their customer service team. Incompetent fools is being generous to the 9 people I've spoken to so far.</RANT>


Are you a new customer? If so, Virgin TiVo is exclusive to existing customers at this time.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

@abaker - TBH, VM are very hot and cold for me. They have some excellent people who go the whole nine yards, and there are the jobsworths.

Just say "I have a problem with my TiVo" when calling - say it repeatedly and you'll get through to the good folk. In my experience, being *assured* rather than forceful or aggressive works well.


----------



## abaker (Feb 9, 2006)

TiVo customer since 2001, but (I guess) a VM customer since they took £199 from my bank account last week for the new box. When it'll be available to use is anyone's guess, I'm once again on hold with their "field manager". I'll try the "assured" route this time! BTW, anyone bricked or otherwise had anything changed to prevent our trusty S1's from working normally?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

iirc, my vtivo charge wasn't taken until my first bill post installation.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone care to alter their vote in the light of today's continued official EPG service for S1 Tivos.:up::up::up:


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

the day is not over yet


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

afrokiwi said:


> the day is not over yet


I reckon that even if the 0808 dialup number is soon cutoff those of us with network card access may continue to enjoy service because it is probably supported by precisely the same raw Tribune UK EPG data feed as that used by the new Virgin Premiere Tivo....

Also even if the official 0808 number is cut off there are always those other UUNet Pop numbers that could be used instead in the Dial Prefix field.....


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> I reckon that even if the 0808 dialup number is soon cutoff those of us with network card access may continue to enjoy service because it is probably supported by precisely the same raw Tribune UK EPG data feed as that used by the new Virgin Premiere Tivo....


I am led to believe that the EPG is TiVo's and NOT VM's so that may well happen, of course if this is the case how long before someone manages to "spoof" a VM TiVo on their S1 box 



Furball


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

It looks like nine of you got the correct answer....

Nothing happened 

Automan.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

You're not going to be able to spoof a VM TiVo. The TSN gives the Mothership the details of what you have. Even if you know how to change the TSN, the Mothership knows who her children are.


----------



## CouchPotato (Jan 25, 2001)

I suspect the most immediately visible aspect of S1 service ending will be that calls to Customer Service will no longer be answered. This is probably the main aspect of maintaining the UK service that costs money and is completely independent of the new Virgin Media service.

So, has anyone tried calling CS since June 1st?

cp


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Tivo discontinued telephone support months ago - you should have seen a system message.
They also ignored my emails about the end of the service though...


----------



## CouchPotato (Jan 25, 2001)

Ah, hadn't realised that, thanks for the clarification...

cp


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Automan said:


> It looks like nine of you got the correct answer....
> 
> Nothing happened
> 
> Automan.


One of those votes was mine 

Furball


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mine was another of the nine votes for the correct answer. Although I see that a tenth member has now also voted with us.


----------



## michael401 (May 20, 2011)

Do you want a badge?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

The ending of the service has been suspended via direct instruction of the TiVo legal team...

All future system messages also require signing off by the same appointed legal team..

Someone has hit a nerve with a cleverly worked legal document that arrived with tivo about two weeks ago..







^^ 
The above has been made up by me, but to be honest.. You never know??


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> The ending of the service has been suspended via direct instruction of the TiVo legal team...
> 
> All future system messages also require signing off by the same appointed legal team..


I thought you were also a party to the NDA for a moment. However your speculation seem to me to be likely to probably be near the mark when their lawyers advise them on what the exclusive aspect of their contract with Virgin meant.



> Someone has hit a nerve with a cleverly worked legal document that arrived with tivo about two weeks ago..


Would that be the small claim action for loss of service one of our members has submitted against them.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I thought you were also a party to the NDA for a moment. However your speculation seem to me to be likely to probably be near the mark when their lawyers advise them on what the exclusive aspect of their contract with Virgin meant.
> 
> Would that be the small claim action for loss of service one of our members has submitted against them.


Did you not see the "made up" part of my post??


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> Did you not see the "made up" part of my post??


Yes I saw it.

That's why I only said I thought that you were a party to the NDA "for a moment".


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Yes I saw it.
> 
> That's why I only said I thought that you were a party to the NDA "for a moment".


I have missed you, Pete.. x


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> I have missed you, Pete.. x


And I have missed you too 6022tivo. Its great to see you around again on these Tivo forums.


----------

